# Moss only tanks



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Use minifissiden and do this

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/6000-fiss-mini-mountain.html


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are a couple I really like


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is a link to someone's journal. I think their scape is pretty awesome. I even kinda copied it, a little bit. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t..._wildes-ebiwagumi-edge-updated-pics-12-a.html


----------



## Al Slick (Jan 22, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> Use minifissiden and do this
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/6000-fiss-mini-mountain.html


Wow that's really gorgeous! I have done the same technique before on some brickwork in a garden I planted a long time ago. I went to the woods and collected some local moss species, grinded them and suspended them in some beer and than used a pesticide sprayer to spray it onto the hardscape. I'd say about 30% of the moss grew.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

One of the best moss only tank:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/69613-ada-mini-s-riven-31.html#post915943










His scapes were some of the best IMO, but I haven't seen a sign of *Ugly Genius* in almost a year.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I love moss tanks. The method for that fissiden tank was cool too. I just gave up on an experimental/mess around moss tree tank since the lighting on it was way to high and caused algae problems. If you get the right lighting though these tanks are awesome.


----------



## menoseloso (Dec 2, 2006)

i had some moss on a piece of driftwood and it wouldnt grow so i put it in a pond outside i have and it started growing and fast.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the posts everyone. Here are a few I've been looking at:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3419/3390368563_3ae058121d_b.jpg

Fifth one down here, tranquility:
http://www.mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.php?78166-Hardineros-Planted-Tank-Catalogue/page6

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/98455770.jpg/sr=1


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a mostly moss tank. I'll try to snap some pics friday.



GeToChKn said:


> Use minifissiden and do this
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/6000-fiss-mini-mountain.html


 That scape is amazing. Now I want to copy this and I don't have the room for another tank.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

This tank is pretty dang cool. The moss on the rock is awesome:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...-Aqua-Forest-and-nice-low-PAr-values-who-knew

What is the moss on the rock? Taiwan? Christmas?


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wowsers. I may have to do moss only for this rehabbed biocube...


----------



## ObeytheFish (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow only moss tanks look amazing!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's the start of mine based off the link I posted above using xmas moss. It's just sitting on the floor right now on some milk crates, I'll let it sit for a week till the stand is built for the tank and I get some more lavarock that I don't want covered in moss to put under some of these pieces. I'm basically just going to go big rock piles with some of these pieces on top and It's going to be a shrimp tank. I used tahitian moon sand for it.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Another cool scape


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

It's been two years, this is what the mini S turned into. It has since been broken down. I am setting up a 10 gallon right now that I plan to do something similar. If anyone has more moss only tanks lets see them!


----------



## westerlies (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm setting up a 20l moss-only shrimp tank as soon as I have, you know, money for it. The mini s looked good, I'm excited to see where you go with the 10g.


----------

